# ok so my compressor wont turn off???



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

i checked and double checked for leaks and everything
and my pressure switch is set at 110 on and 145 off
it just stays on .. what could be the problem? 
i dont have any gauges in yet tho


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_i checked and double checked for leaks and everything
and my pressure switch is set at 110 on and 145 off
it just stays on .. what could be the problem? 
i dont have any gauges in yet tho 

check ur wiring...if its not thatthen ur PS is bunked


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (KraCKeD-GTI)*

you might have a leak somewhere and its not actually reaching 145?


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_you might have a leak somewhere and its not actually reaching 145?

when i turn off the compressor to check for leaks i dont hear anything???

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
check ur wiring...if its not thatthen ur PS is bunked

would my ps turn on even if it was bunked?


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

If your PS is f'd up, then it may be stuck in the on position and never be able to actually read 145psi. Thus, not being able to turn off. Check your wiring to and from the switch. I've never had a bad switch in the 5 years that I've had air ride on the Jetta. Of course they go bad, but I guess I'm just lucky. *Knock on wood*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (UbrGubr)*

i had this same problem about a week ago...let some air out of the system and let it get to 145 psi, listen to see if you hear a "click" type noise from the pressure sensor, if it makes a noise then your relay is fried closed.
thats what mine did, made the "click"noise from the PS but the comp. never shut off, found out the relay was fried closed. so essentially the system had power no matter what, and could not shut off...if thats it, get a new relay from a parts store and you're golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and buy some extra ones just in case


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

how is it wired?


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? ([email protected])*

thanks guys ill check and double check again 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how is it wired?

accessory to pressure switch to relay.. and relay to compressor

and constant power to relay to the compressor. and the ground is grouned to my chassis
edit: one more question.. how long does it generally take to fill up a 5 gallon tank. lets say on a viair 480?


_Modified by xxp0werrangersxx at 12:49 PM 5-30-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

how long did u let it run for? form 0-150 psi it takes like 6-7 mins. 
IDK what comrpessor u have, and what size tank.. but if u let ti run for less than 2 minutes then its not reaching pressure so is not gonna turn off. 
Try switching the terminals on the pressure switch, the may be backwards, if not then double check the relay. 
OR then ur pressure switch is bad.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (Santi)*

alright im about to test it .. ill let u guys know


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

here is a diagram jsut in case http://suicidedoors.com/how_to...r.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (Santi)*

Purchasing a gauge to monitor your tank pressure would be wise. The mechanical gauge I have on my tank cost a whole $7 or so.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (dymer)*

sounds like a relay issue to me


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_sounds like a relay issue to me

they relay works.. it clicks on when i give it power and clicks off when i disconnect it..????
i think it might just be my pressure switch

_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_Purchasing a gauge to monitor your tank pressure would be wise. The mechanical gauge I have on my tank cost a whole $7 or so. 

i installed my digi tank gauge today too.. and i think i have a bunk sending unit


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
they relay works.. it clicks on when i give it power and clicks off when i disconnect it..????
i think it might just be my pressure switch
i installed my digi tank gauge today too.. and i think i have a bunk sending unit






























just because it clicks doesn't mean its working correctly. do you have a meter?
Understanding Relays Check out page 15.. this is awesome information for every one in the forum btw... 
I hope this helps... I have an Adj EAI Pressure switch ill sell you if you need one


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (From 2 to 5)*

guarantee you its the relay, get a psi gauge to hook up to the tank to monitor it. Like the Chet Ubetcha said his wouldn't shut off at 140 psi. This happened even though the pressure switch clicked. The pressure switch sends signal to the relay to tell it the tanks full, but with the relay being fried open it doesn't receive signal to cut the power to the compressor and leaves the compressor running. GET A GAUGE FOR THE TANK!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_







just because it clicks doesn't mean its working correctly. do you have a meter?
Understanding Relays Check out page 15.. this is awesome information for every one in the forum btw... 
I hope this helps... I have an Adj EAI Pressure switch ill sell you if you need one

i have an extra relay so ill check that right now









_Quote, originally posted by *sweep’n’streets* »_guarantee you its the relay, get a psi gauge to hook up to the tank to monitor it. Like the Chet Ubetcha said his wouldn't shut off at 140 psi. This happened even though the pressure switch clicked. The pressure switch sends signal to the relay to tell it the tanks full, but with the relay being fried open it doesn't receive signal to cut the power to the compressor and leaves the compressor running. GET A GAUGE FOR THE TANK!

i hooked up the gauge today and the air pressure sender is broken! ahhhh! 

edit i fixed my gauge.. and it pumped up to 80psi........







maybe my compressor is bad?????










_Modified by xxp0werrangersxx at 2:04 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

wait......... Start over. So the compressor now turns off? How long does it run before it shuts off.. If your going from 0-175 at idle its going to take about 5-8 mins depending.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (From 2 to 5)*

yeah it took about like 7 minutes.. but now i have a leak on the intake side of my compressorrrrr! WTF IS THIS SHEEEEEEEEET
and my gauge reads fine.. but goes down about 20 psi when i turn my radio on?
what could that be? is it my radio ground or is it my sender ground?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_yeah it took about like 7 minutes.. but now i have a leak on the intake side of my compressorrrrr! WTF IS THIS SHEEEEEEEEET
and my gauge reads fine.. but goes down about 20 psi when i turn my radio on?
what could that be? is it my radio ground or is it my sender ground? 

Uh I would check both grounds. And possibly another gauge I still beleve that there both suspect.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (From 2 to 5)*

okie doke ill check monday


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

I was scared when I first let it fill I shut it off. 
then one day just let it go







I have full coverage


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (Shawn W.)*

haha sick yeah.. i think i was doing the same thing..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

LOL if I would stop playing with it the compressors would get a rest. 

but its like no one in the community around me has ever seen a airbagged car


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (Shawn W.)*

hahaha yeah dude. 
not very many people around here bag their cars.. its mostly trucks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

I will be down there later this week. Vw classic


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (Shawn W.)*

damn haha ill be in vegas for wustefest.








jordan will be at vw classic tho


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

jordan who?


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (Shawn W.)*

happynotemo! u know!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ok so my compressor wont turn off??? (xxp0werrangersxx)*

LOL I was talking to him last night


----------

